# instant dreaming



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

does anyone get this really freaky thing where they can lay down close their eyes and start dreamin, either a chronologically sensible dream or totally dissociated drivel, within like a minute and not being fully asleep and then just get up out of it and carry on, its freakin me right out i keep reading this continual activation theory sh*t about dreaming and skitzo its really creepin me out, it would be great to hear from someone else who gets this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, I get that too. It used to freak me out, I relaxed about it n stopped worrying, now sometimes I quite enjoy it 8)


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Tell me more about these dreams.........Are you fully asleep?


----------



## Guyver-Gabriel (Oct 29, 2005)

actually i get the exact opposite...i ceased to dream at some point. and thats freaking me out also...really freaking me out and id be ready to bet my last dollar that it has contributed to dp me even more. i read about this 80 yr old swiss woman who lost her 'ability to dream' due to a stroke...but ffs! im 20! can that happen to me at that age? anyways. i think dreamers have a greater chance to recover if they manage to juggle well between real and dream world. since i read posts on here about sufferers feeling more alive in their dreamlife.

anyways id also aprreciate anyinsight on the not dreaming anymore thingie.

Gabriel


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

dreamland: i am not fully asleep , i hardly feel asleep at all, it doesnt last long enough for me possibly to have been sleep, like 2 mins at most


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

*aldo1987:* Hello there, It sounds like you are able to use hypnotherapy with ease, hypnotherapy works by relaxing all the muscles in the body; Well if some of us can?t feel our muscles all that well (Because we are numb) it will become easy to go into a state of hypnosis. I have tried hypnotherapy myself and I must of spend ?300 pounds with all the sessions I had, It didn?t work for me and the excuse the therapist gave me was ? You are already under hypnosis ?, Please keep in mind that this is an assumption I have made so I could be wrong .


----------



## BMF54123 (Aug 10, 2004)

This happened to me just last night, actually. Right when I would close my eyes, I would start "dreaming" (more like hallucinating, almost). It always freaks me out...


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

just another weird varation of this i hav just rememberd, drifting of to sleep with my eyes closed and i can still see the room clearly in front of me , this is a really weird one!! or drifting of to sleep and actually reading paragraphs from a page, i mean what the fuck is that all about lol ? my brain just generating sentences which always seem to make sense, whether they do or not i dont know!


----------



## kchendrix (Feb 28, 2005)

I asked my therapist about this and I called it scrambled egg dreams, they can either make sense or not and sometimes it is quite annoying, but he said this is a certain phase our minds go through in sleep mode, we are in a certain wave length of brain waves at this period. I forget what he called it but it is quite common and normal..... When I see him next I will ask him the name of this particular phase.


----------



## Methusala (Dec 22, 2005)

I have done both instant dreaming and dream-seeing the actual room with eyes open while in a dream state. I also saw the room transition from dream-seeing mode to regular mode. It didn't ccur to me to think 'am I dreaming?' while the dream was happening.

If you google for 'lucid dreaming' and 'sleep paralysis' you will find a lot of information on this topic.

In my case, it seems that my emotion managment patterns are basically 'dysfunctional', and cause situations like emotions being unresolved to the point of causing dissociative episodes like getting groggy and going into dreaming.

I wouldn't worry about it, because there is nothing to worry about and worry is a central component of dp for many people. I think the thing to do is to concentrate on recovery activities, like staying active socialy, exercise and trying a cbt therapist through http://www.issd.org

M


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Here is a perfect example of what fuels this dp/dr issue, this thread and its posts sum it up perfectly.

Someone gets dreams/lucid dreams and is worried about them.
Someone has stopped dreaming and is worried about this.

Do I have to spell it out or is the link obvious here?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

aldo1987 said:


> ...drifting of to sleep with my eyes closed and i can still see the room clearly in front of me ...


Oh yeah, I got that one too, but in the dream room the lights were on, so opened my eyes to get up n turn them off and realised they were off, then when I closed my eyes the lights came back on, n the same thing hapened, had me a bit confused for a bit!


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah I've had that too. Once, when I was relaxing sitting up with my eyes closed, I was able to see what was in front of me just as if I was looking thru my eyelids. Only I thought there was something on my lap that wasn't there before. And when I opened my eyes there was nothing on my lap. It's just your imagination working overtime.


----------



## Bazza (Aug 7, 2021)

I get this where I kinda doze off or micro nap as I call it. I immediately start to dream and then just wake straight up, then doze off and dream then wake up. When I go to bed at night and fall asleep, I have an exytemely vivid dream, then wake right up, then fall asleep and sometimes enter the same dream again or a new one. Constant dreaming! I feel constantly shattered!

I blame daily cannabis use whereby my brain has always been sedated to an extent. Now after years, my brain is not used to not being sedated and I believe this cause mental vivid and lucid dreaming. I have stopped smoking everything and only have the odd edible now. But wow, no sign of the dreaming even slowing down. Its really grinding me down man! No nightmares as such, just serious madness.

If anyone has advice or a tip that would be great. If anyone has recently quot weed and having excessive dreaming, it was the weed! 👍


----------

